# I forget the name of the corner bead?



## Sue34 (Apr 5, 2013)

Please refresh my memory.

About 10 years ago I was working for a finishing company that required the finishers to install their own bead. I haven't seen it since and I think it would be prefect on the job Im on now.

It came in long boxes. We would cut it to length everyplace it was needed and lay it there. We would fill up the hopper, and run the beat through it which would mud it. Then we would simply put it on, and wipe down. What in the world is the name of the bead and is the mudder really called a hopper?

Thanks for refreshing my memory.

Sue


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

:blink: Paper bead ? Whether it's 90° or bullnose depends on the hopper gate.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

paper face beads...USG super wides are my favorite.

Yes you can use a hopper..Or a compound tube with the applicator head..or by hand or a wool roller or....etc...just go to the little magnifing glass thingy in the right hand corner of your screen and punch in paper face beads ..all you need to know is right here..:thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> paper face beads...USG super wides are my favorite.
> 
> Yes you can use a hopper..Or a compound tube with the applicator head..or by hand or a wool roller or....etc...just go to the little magnifing glass thingy in the right hand corner of your screen and punch in paper face beads ..all you need to know is right here..:thumbup:


Or an out side corner trowel works great. Applies the perfect amount of mud at a 90° angle. Rock solid results. I'm sure there's an auto tool that does the same thing. I don't think Dura bond and auto tools would go good together.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Or an out side corner trowel works great. Applies the perfect amount of mud at a 90° angle. Rock solid results. I'm sure there's an auto tool that does the same thing. I don't think Dura bond and auto tools would go good together.


 You like those DIY tools ..Don't cha?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> You like those DIY tools ..Don't cha?


There made in the USA. I use it for applying the mud Before the corner bead goes on. I use the paper beaded the get mudded on. Rock solid results.


----------



## Sue34 (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow. Fast great answers. Thanks! You guys are great.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Jeepers Brightstar, this is a forum for pro drywallers - stop showing those DIY corner tools - people will think we are a bunch of amateurs .


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Jeepers Brightstar, this is a forum for pro drywallers - stop showing those DIY corner tools - people will think we are a bunch of amateurs .


What do you pros use then? Really do you have an auto tool for Embedding the beads?

I use the outside corner trial for applying mud Before setting the bead. Not for finishing.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> What do you pros use then? Really do you have an auto tool for Embedding the beads?
> 
> I use the outside corner trial for applying mud Before setting the bead. Not for finishing.


Knife, hopper, applicator head/s, roller ....and or some other high tech gadgets


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> What do you pros use then? Really do you have an auto tool for Embedding the beads?
> 
> I use the outside corner trial for applying mud Before setting the bead. Not for finishing.


There are a number of ways of doing it without being laughed off the jobsite with one of those tools you showed.

You can apply the mud on the bead beforehand with a bead hopper before putting it against the corner.

You can apply mud to the corner with a compound tube and an outside 90 mud applicator.

You can apply mud to the corner with your knife of choice, i.e. 4'', 5" or 6"

After it is on some use a bead roller tool or simply set it by hand. 

See Brightstar, after this you can leave that tool at home and thank me later. :whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> There are a number of ways of doing it without being laughed off the jobsite with one of those tools you showed.
> 
> You can apply the mud on the bead beforehand with a bead hopper before putting it against the corner.
> 
> ...


I was using just a hawk & trowel. The outside angle trowel is faster and leaves a perfect 90° angle of mud then hand set and fill and float all in one coat. It works good for me. 

I do like these auto tools more and more And was just researching the red diamond applicator. Now with these auto tools is it safe to use hot mud with them?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I would not risk a bazooka with hotmud but the rest sure - just make it quick and start cleaning tools asap


----------



## Sue34 (Apr 5, 2013)

I wish you guys would post videos of you doing the things you mentioned.

So is the paper case bead, as you call it, the same as no coat?


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Sue34 said:


> I wish you guys would post videos of you doing the things you mentioned.
> 
> So is the paper case bead, as you call it, the same as no coat?


Why use paper faced bead when there is a far better product called Trim Tex mudset bead. And why use no coat for a outside corner bead.... I only use no coat for inside off angles


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

i like trim tex muddsett as well but No Coat also come in 8' and 10' sticks. If you have only a few sticks its probly faster to coat with a 6" knife but for large jobs the hopper or tube with applicater is the way to go.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Toontowntaper said:


> Why use paper faced bead when there is a far better product called Trim Tex mudset bead. And why use no coat for a outside corner bead.... I only use no coat for inside off angles


I've yet to use a structural bead that sits as flush to the substrate as No-Coat.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Sue34 said:


> Wow. Fast great answers. Thanks! You guys are great.


Wow, I was surprised too, at how fast the Lads responded to your question, and how nice they were too

Until I noticed your name is "Sue":whistling2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I've used thousands of sticks of 8,9, and 10 ft sticks of no coat, and when applied with the proper methods, it finishes absolutely sweet. Although, I must admit, the TT mudset looks very intriguing.


----------

